# Augvape Boreas V2 Build



## GSAvaper (2/4/18)

Hoping some of you who have the Boreas V2 can help. I bought the V2 tank based on the good reviews that it got especially for it's flavour production. To date I just don't seem to be able to get the flavour I was expecting. 

I get so much more flavour out of my SMOK sub-ohm tank with GT8 coils than I get out of the Boreas. I have tried moving the coils closer to the post, up, down, away from the post etc. but just seem to get muted/bland flavour out of it. 
Using my own Strawberry/Banana cream custard juice mix in both my tanks, and with the Boreas all I get is a very slight banana taste and that is it, none of the cream, custard or Strawberry that I get out of the stock GT8 coil. 

I am currently using 2 x twisted 26 gauge Kanthal coils which come in at 0.36.
Would appreciate any build pics, coil/build suggestions etc that you guys have, which work for you and generate great flavour from this tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (2/4/18)

It will all most likely come down to the wicking and wicking meterial used, try to find the sweet spot in that tank with the general rule less=more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSAvaper (2/4/18)

I use Cloud Kicker cotton, and it wicks just fine. This is definitely a tank where less is more, you will seriously get a dry hit if you use too much cotton, but flavour is just not there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/4/18)

@GSAvaper I too own a Augvape Boreas v2 and I'm also struggling for flavour with this tank. I've tried a multitude of different builds, coil heights with the same bland\muted results. 

I've come to the conclusion it's the tank as I've tried all I could. I build my own coils and have my "go to" builds, namely 2x26ga\36ga Ni80 and 2x28ga\38ga Ni80, that I use frequently and know so well. Both of these builds in the Boreas are flat and lack flavour. 

I thought it could be my wicks but tight in the coil, loose in the coil, thick tails and thin tails, I tried them all - the cotton is always saturated but no difference. 

I'm going to give it one more shot and stick a set of Aliens or Tri Core 28ga FC but if that doesn't produce flavour then I'm throwing this RTA away..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSAvaper (3/4/18)

Thanks for the input @Greyz, it really helps. I thought I was really just missing the plot here, which I may still be, but it is good to know others are having the same problem as well. The reviews on the tank though were all so positive, and all the reviewers were raving about the flavour. I even went back onto some of the builds and tried to find out how they were positioning their coils, but still nothing but weak, muted lame flavour.
Please let me know how the new coils stack up on the tank, and what your thoughts are afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (3/4/18)

GSAvaper said:


> Thanks for the input @Greyz, it really helps. I thought I was really just missing the plot here, which I may still be, but it is good to know others are having the same problem as well. The reviews on the tank though were all so positive, and all the reviewers were raving about the flavour. I even went back onto some of the builds and tried to find out how they were positioning their coils, but still nothing but weak, muted lame flavour.
> Please let me know how the new coils stack up on the tank, and what your thoughts are afterwards.



I will be sure to update this thread on my findings. Although I got a feeling this wioll be a useless excercise and even if the flavour improves it wont be as good as if I had stuck the same Alien build in another tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (6/4/18)

Nope nope nope nope nope! 
This RTA is heading for the bin, tried a Tri Core Fused build 5 wrap n the flavour is meh!
Life's too short to be fiddling so long with a tank. 

Anyone want a Boreas v2? Going very cheap....

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GSAvaper (12/4/18)

Tried some Juggernaut coils in it as well, and still no decent flavour increase. I am now also really fed up with this tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (12/4/18)

GSAvaper said:


> Tried some Juggernaut coils in it as well, and still no decent flavour increase. I am now also really fed up with this tank.


I have found a very good use for this tank a while back, use it as a paper weight.
Problem solved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## HapticSimian (30/4/18)

I picked up one of these on Vape King's special on the back of the positive reviews, and I'm not having any issues with flavour at all. Simple 2.5mm ID 28ga twisted stainless build, I think 6.5 wraps, ever so slightly spaced. Just a tad below the top of, and almost touching the posts. Running on 220 Celsius tc. It's a massive step up from the Serpent SMM. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nova69 (30/4/18)

I have one as well an no issues.I place the coils close to the airflow,all you should see is the side of the coil (not the top or the bottom part of the coil).This works for me an i use jap cotton tri core fused n80 coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (1/5/18)

Seriously guy , don't go use fancy builds in this rta
A round wire 2.5mm ID wire 5/6 wraps worked great for me!
And keep the wick to a minimum , it should not be tight at all!
Goodluck fellas

Reactions: Like 1


----------

